# Samsung Led 7100 series problem need help



## loryder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a samsung 55in 7100 series led tv. I was watching tv when it went blank and then proceded to place a red X with two gry boxes underneath the X. Does anyone know what happened or what I can do to fix this. I have already tried to rest the tv by leaving it unpluged for 15 minutes, but when turned back on the X is still there.


----------

